# Rotary vs line laser



## ksguy (Sep 20, 2015)

I've got quite a few projects on the docket where a laser level will come in handy. This is happening over the next 18 months or so, so renting for each of these won't be economical. 
- Setting grade for a pool
- Setting grade around foundation
- Retaining wall (and slope along/under wall for drainage)
- Installing drain tile through yard
- Bathroom remodel (tile shower and floor)
- Kitchen remodel (cabinets, tile floor)
- Basement finishing

I'm just overwhelmed by the options out there. Rotary vs line lasers, specifically. Obviously some work will be inside, and some outside. A laser detector is going to be a must for the outside work, but I just don't know whether a rotary or line is best suited for these tasks. Is it just personal preference?

Some are probably going to say to just use a good old fashioned square, a variety of spirit levels, a chalk line, and a string line level for all of these things. I have all of those tools and want to go to the ease and precision of a self leveling laser so I can eliminate some margin of error.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The rotary laser has the advantage of one set-up allows you to mark points all over the place. A line laser requires you to reposition the laser for every mark.

For grading I set the rotary laser up and walked around with the detector and grade stick, and some marking paint. X's were high spots and circles were low. Then I would run the tractor around leveling what was marked, compact again and retest. Sooo much easier than pulling string and setting stakes.

The rotary units can also be used as a line laser with a single point or narrow range setting. Mine is not self leveling which I would not buy again. Self leveling for sure.

Yes, expensive, but so is time and there is a lot of satisfaction with good results.

Bud


----------



## ksguy (Sep 20, 2015)

See, that's the direction I'm leaning, but I don't know if I'd be bugged by the rotating beam for inside applications like cabinets, which pushes me back to the line level. Is it tough to perceive it as a solid line for leveling that kind of stuff? 

Here's the package I'm considering:
Johnson Level Rotary Laser 40-6516 complete set.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Limited experience with a line laser but the old one I have has to be placed on the surface where you want the line, where a rotary laser works from a distance. Most of my work is outside between siding and landscaping (retired now). In almost all cases I'm locating a reference point or line and measuring from there.

Maybe not apples and oranges, but two different tools.

Bud


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I picked up a combination rotary and line laser at a big box store about five years ago for $50, best investment I ever made. At the time I thought that for $50 it had to be junk, but I have been pleasantly surprised each time I use it how accurate and easy to use it is. It was some Chinese knockoff, not sure who even made it, happened to be on sale one day while I was buying some wood, couldn't resist. Actually came with a tripod, rotary level, line level, batteries, and a manual that was an absolute hoot to read, some bizarre variant of English translation. But it sure works, you may be able to find something similar.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

For inside application if the laser bugs you, snap a chalk line using the laser as a reference. Then turn the laser off.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought a real cheap line level a month or so ago. It's nice and is better than using a pencil and a 4 foot level. 

But the rotary would be way better in my opinion, if you wanted to spend the money.


----------



## ksguy (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the great feedback. Sounds like the rotary is probably the way to go due to making a few things easier, especially outside work where I'll be moving around a lot. Hooray for new tools!


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

If your budget will allow, consider a green beam laser, they are brighter outside than a red laser.


----------

